# What's your biggest Morel you've found?



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Just curious what everyones biggest morel you've
ever found.
Mine was a 11 inch yellow late in the season
one year.
Usually not the best eaters but fun just to see!

thanks
Mattt


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

mine was about 7 inches, but i've found 150 pounds of fireburn morels in 8 hours with 1 other person


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

12" about 3 years ago :yikes:


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

It's not the biggest morel I've found, but these were the biggest black morels I've ever found. They weren't half-frees either. Just getting old, but still good. Yes there's some young yellows in there too. 



Also, yeah I tried the edges of those dryads. Not bad, but I won't pick them anymore. There's alot more shrooms that are better. Not bad with the tender part in eggs though.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I found some as big as beer bottles but the most ugly gnarly ones were the 4 in my avatar. The pic doesnt do them justice though. 

We had came home from up north and didn't do to well up there. The grass in my back fenced in yard needed to be mowed so I was moving the kids toys to the side of the house and I looked down and there they were, growing 10ft from my house. I have no trees in my yard and we live in town and these things were gross ugly...lol. They were the best tasting morels I've ever eaten though.

Let me see if I can upload a better pic of them.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)




----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

StumpJumper said:


>


Those look great SJ!
They ain't ugly either!
Those remind me of some that I picked in the grass once,
they were not only big but the fattest, heaviest ones
I ever found but only about 5 of them.
Tasted great too!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

They were Mike, these things had double walls like a thickfoot all the way through them. I think they were thick foots but I'm not sure because of the color they were gnarly.. VERY heavy!! 

They were like eating steak too


----------



## goldentrout (Oct 2, 2008)

Last year I went to a usual spot and picked twenty or more with 5 of them being 11 inches or more. they were foung along railroad tracks on mothers day in the lower Penn. south of Detroit. I have the pics but dont know how to upload them on here. Can anyone tell me how? Cant wait to start pickin shrooms!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

You can upload pictures in your profile.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

This one was from late may in 2006. It was growing along a set of railroad tracks. It was starting to dry out but was still good.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice one twohats!!! I'm not so sure about eating one too close to railroad tracks though. I've read of all the nasty cancerous chemicals they's used since 1850 or whenever to kill the vegetation, extremely hazardous to your health.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

jondahighlander said:


> Nice one twohats!!! I'm not so sure about eating one too close to railroad tracks though. I've read of all the nasty cancerous chemicals they's used since 1850 or whenever to kill the vegetation, extremely hazardous to your health.


 
That may explain the size and a few other things :yikes::corkysm55.

It was all by its self, and never did find anymore there.


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

wallywings123 said:


>


Dems Hawgs


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

twohats said:


> This one was from late may in 2006. It was growing along a set of railroad tracks. It was starting to dry out but was still good.


Wow that's a hawg too!


----------



## goldentrout (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice morel! That picture is is almost an exact replica to the ones I found along the railroad tracks. I don't think the chemicals they used years back would be effecting the mushrooms at all in how they grow or giving them anymore harmful chemicals in them. They are mushrooms they decompose dead things. Railroads cut trees all the time so they dont get to overgrown that is why it is a good spot to look for them. My dad works on the rail road and has been eating morels for years that came from the tracks and he is an old fart and shows no sign of cancer. Track hunting is good.


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

Found a new spot late last season that no one knows about. Obviously!


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

ctsdaxx said:


>


Nice haul. This is like waiting for the opener of deer season.


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

I found that spot the 2 nd week in may and they were all over just waiting for me. That will be one of my first stoips this year as it is right down from the house hehehe.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

twohats said:


> Nice haul. This is like waiting for the opener of deer season.


Right on Twohats, except we know the date of the deer opener! This cold weather is pushing everything back so who knows when the first will start to pop up.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Those are all some BEAUTIFUL photos!!


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

My largest is a 16" bigfoot. We got into them good that day and had to return to the car four or five times to unload our bags. 

We got some decent blacks last year, my brother found one around 10" and my biggest was around 6" that day.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

ctsdaxx said:


> Found a new spot late last season that no one knows about. Obviously!


how late did you find them?? i've never seen that many that big all at once!! cool!


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Jon, find a dead elm at its prime morel production. You will be in lala land thinking your dreaming.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

While stumblling bumbling thru the woods last spring I seen this tasty morsel from about 40 yards away YA buddy, I ended up finding about 70 like it tho none as big as this one! Measured almost 7 inches!










BD


----------

